# Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten "TSonnenuntergänge / Landschaften" Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Einmal Auf- und einmal Untergang


----------



## Theo (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Moin.

Ich habe etwas ältere Bilde, die aber einen sehr schönen Sonnenaufgang zeigen.
Manchmal staunt man was für tolle Farben möglich sind.


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Hallo,

ich hab auch zwei Bilder gefunden.

Hoffe sie gefallen euch

Ralph


----------



## grille (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Hallo!

Keine Ahnung,ob sich Bilder von der Qualität her eignen.Stelle sie trotzdem mal vor.
LG grille


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Inken (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Wow, Nr. 2 ist der Hammer! Ein unbedingtes Januar- oder Februarbild!


----------



## pyro (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Bilder von mir... hohe Auflösung vorhanden bei Bedarf.


----------



## Theo (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

@ Pyro.
Ist sicher Off topic aber das muß ich loswerden.
So einen Bachlauf wie auf Bild 3 würde ich auch gerne haben.
Respekt, den hast du gut hinbekommen.
(ich hoffe du verstehst Spaß)


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

.


----------



## pyro (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*



Theo schrieb:


> @ Pyro.
> Ist sicher Off topic aber das muß ich loswerden.
> So einen Bachlauf wie auf Bild 3 würde ich auch gerne haben.
> Respekt, den hast du gut hinbekommen.
> (ich hoffe du verstehst Spaß)



Danke, den kann ich mir aber nur 1 Stunde am Tag leisten... die Stromkosten der Pumpe fressen mir die Haare vom Kopf - du verstehst.... ?









Krimmler Wasserfälle, Österreich wenn Du den Bachlauf sehen willst.


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

so, das Letzte 

ist aber ein "Ausländer"


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Habe leider nur noch 3 halbwegs brauchbare Sonnenuntergänge.
     
Landschaften sind irgendwie Fehlanzeige oder mit Landmaschinen bestückt.


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Hallo wenn ihr mit Landschaft so etwas meint dann könnte ich das von Heutemorgen dazu beitragen hoffe ich liege richtig. Gruss 
(Besser Arm drann als Arm ab)


----------



## rumbalotte (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Hab´auch noch eins gefunden, allerdings ein wenig unscharf, habe ohne Stativ knipsen müssen:


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Ich habe auch noch eins.


----------



## Dieter (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Sonnenuntergänge / Landschaften*

Moin moin vom stillen Mitleser,

ich hab für euch mal ein paar Bilder zusammen gesucht, aufgenommen an der Kieler Aussenförde.

viele Grüße von der Weser

Dieter


----------

